# To bob the hammer or not



## "JB" (Jun 26, 2006)

Got a 605 and I'm still debating to have the hammer bobbed off as I carry this mainly in my front pants pocket, and as you know the hammers do catch on the pocket lining.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

JB said:


> Got a 605 and I'm still debating to have the hammer bobbed off as I carry this mainly in my front pants pocket, and as you know the hammers do catch on the pocket lining.


I think bobbing the hammer will work a whole lot better than bobbing the trigger and be easier to shoot too. :-D :-D I've had several revolvers with the hammer bobbed and I really liked them.


----------



## "JB" (Jun 26, 2006)

You know after I posted that I tried to edit the *topic*

GEE bobbing the trigger what was I thinking... dang high blood pressure medicine anyways


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I bob all my triggers :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

I think I'm gonna' bob my sights. :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 Don't take offense..........it's all in fun.:smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## "JB" (Jun 26, 2006)

When I knew I couldn't change that *topic* line, I just knew I was gonna get nailed.... just lucky I didn't type boob instead of bob


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

*Ok but...*

Im pretty sure I once saw a boob pulling the trigger at a range I used to go to:mrgreen:


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Yeah, you're nailed all right, JB. And it may take a while to get over it.:smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## "JB" (Jun 26, 2006)

Ah now ya went and did it Charlie, I'm gonna trade my two Taurus's in on a Springfield GI 1911 A1 then I don't have to worry about feeling like such a BIG boob over asking about bobbing the trigger.....








dang sure nough shot mysef in da foot wit that topic line didn't I?


----------



## Whittey (May 8, 2006)

You gonna boob the trigger on that 1911?


-=Whittey=-


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

New gun term, "trigger boob job"


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

Charlie said:


> New gun term, "trigger boob job"


----------



## "JB" (Jun 26, 2006)

Charlie said:


> New gun term, "trigger boob job"


Good way to shine up them triggers and make'm nice and smooth... dang I can see where this thread is going.

The bar is open


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

I'm sorry, we were talking about a Taurus, right? Sorry, "JB", couldn't resist. I'll go away now.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

*Not a bad Idea really*

Having to use your weak hand thumb to operate the trigger would drastically cut down on accidental discharges wouldnt it?


----------



## nissan94 (Mar 5, 2007)

if i was going to change anything. id put a good bit less travel in the trigger on my pt22.. im use to it now tho,, so ill probably just leave it the way it is.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I figured you'd had enough, and changed the topic title for you. :mrgreen:

Too bad I was late to the party. All the good jokes were already taken!


----------

